# R15-500 0x1184 Issues / Discussion



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

R15-500: 0x1184

Staggered national release began 1/25/08.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=117384

Please report all issues here, in as much detail as possible.

Please don't post "Got it/didn't get it", those posts will be deleted.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Earlier this morning, my R15 was recording a movie from 7:30-11.

At 10:30, there were 3 other programs scheduled to record based on SLs.
The priorities of these three SLs are 3, 22, and 23. My R15 should have
recorded the program from SL #3, but it recorded the program from SL #22.

Any ideas why the prioritizer seemed to fail?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

My guess is buggy software.


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

A bug? It would seem so. 

Since I have not noticed this problem for more than a year, it seems that it may be related to some change in 1184. 

That would make two important problems that came to me in 1184:
- not recording correct program based on prioritizer.
- extremely poor playback of some previous recording that used to playback just fine.


----------



## red.bean.head (Feb 1, 2007)

zortapa said:


> A bug? It would seem so.
> 
> Since I have not noticed this problem for more than a year, it seems that it may be related to some change in 1184.
> 
> ...


Or item #3 already recorded within the past 28 days? I think the box has the same logic as a TiVo where it won't record the same episode again if it recorded within 28 days.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

This seems random, but after awhile it stops working. A “reset” restores the functions. This seems to be going on since the last software release. It seems to happen when my wife wants me to hear something she has to say and presses the pause button. The screen shows the progress tape with the pause symbol on the right, but it does not stop. Pressing the pause button again to release the pause causes the progress tape to show the play symbol and then disappear. 

Then the other functions stop working too. Pressing the FF or RR a few times can cause the screen to freeze. 

Anybody else experience this?

What to do? Is there anybody I can tell other than members of this forum? Is there a way to fix it? 

Bill


----------



## zortapa (Nov 16, 2005)

Good thought, but no, the program that was skipped was a first run episode....


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Note: several eariler threads were consolidated into this one.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note: several eariler threads were consolidated into this one.


I'm a confused newbee on this forum. Did my post/question just get lost in another thread? The title won't show up on the title list will it?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It looks like your post is above in this thread.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Note: several eariler threads were consolidated into this one.


 Yes, but it seems surrounded by another issue. I'm trying to figure out if this is a new software bug or if my R15 is broken. When I first posted it, it showed up in the list of titles as a separate issue.

Again, I'm a newbee and will get it figured out!


----------



## Lantian (Aug 26, 2006)

this release fixes a couple of things but breaks another and still doesn't fix a few others


----------



## gdenton61 (Feb 11, 2006)

Man, this and previous release are definitely steps backwards:

1. Slow to react to remote (similar to ~3-5 releases ago).
2. Sometimes won't react after pushing 'PLAY" button when fast forwarding thru a recorded program.
3. Can no longer use 'PREV' button to switch between live and recorded programs.

I sure wish I could go back to 2 releases ago.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

UI is inaccurate in My Playlist. The green button caption says "Tab Right" at both positions.


----------



## bfkidd (Dec 4, 2005)

Remote is very unresponsive in this release. Thought something else was amiss until I found out an upgrade had been pushed.

I thought the last release was the best yet and am disappointed it is gone. Wish we could bring it back.

On another note, what ever happened to the Prev Channel button being able to toggle between live tv and a recording. To me that was my favorite feature I miss.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

on one of my 2 -500's the remote does not get a response on the unit sporadically. 
it comes and goes, I have 2 other -500 remotes and have tried all 3 on this unit. 
it acts like something keeps blocking the IR signal . naturally this is the box my wife had all her stuff set on. we did a hard format of this unit and even during the 9 step setup the remote would just not work . I had all 3 of my remotes at this time . then for no reason it would start working again. this problem appeared after my wife did a red button reset of the unit shortly after the upgrade and she was ticked about the slow response time. of course no it is no remote response .

the good news is this is the box that is leased. my older purchased -500 while slow as hell now is still working mostly normal.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I replaced a R15-500 that would no longer replay recorded programs without going through numerous freezes/resets despite repeatedly reformatting and reinstalling software.

After activating the replacement R15-500 over the phone on the afternoon of 1/19/08, I checked the software version and it was listed as 1184. So far it seems to be working fine without any problems.

If 1184 didn't go national until 1/25/08 can anyone tell me why I ended up with it when I activated the replacement unit on 1/19/08?

Thanks


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

flynlr said:


> on one of my 2 -500's the remote does not get a response on the unit sporadically. it comes and goes, I have 2 other -500 remotes and have tried all 3 on this unit. ..it acts like something keeps blocking the IR signal . .... then for no reason it would start working again.


I have a perfectly good remote that won't work in one room when a certain fluorescent ceiling light is on. As soon as I turn the light off, the remote is fine.


----------



## bww (Feb 15, 2006)

Golfman said:


> If 1184 didn't go national until 1/25/08 can anyone tell me why I ended up with it when I activated the replacement unit on 1/19/08?
> 
> Thanks


That 1/25/08 may have been incorrect because I received 1184 on 1/16/08 in the early morning. Perhaps the 1/25/08 is when it went to ALL regions of the country.


----------



## mailiang (Jul 30, 2006)

It still didn't resolve the issues I was having as a result of the previous 1175 up date.


Ian :nono2:


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't know if this one just didn't fix the R)) problem or if it made it worse...
Now I'm recording repeats and missing first runs. . . . 
I have to go to the to do list to figure what is going to record and what is not.
Sunday ,for example, it will record 11 episodes of the Closer on 245 TNT.
That is 11 in a row. . . . Ya think one of those might be a repeat???:sure: 
I suspect the the biggest problem with SL's is the guide and not the R-15, but can't someone fix it?????


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Bud33 said:


> I don't know if this one just didn't fix the R)) problem or if it made it worse...
> Now I'm recording repeats and missing first runs. . . .
> I have to go to the to do list to figure what is going to record and what is not.
> Sunday ,for example, it will record 11 episodes of the Closer on 245 TNT.
> ...


There's no setting for repeats only, but...check your SL settings. I've had updates in the past that changed all of mine from "first run" to "both".


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

qwerty said:


> There's no setting for repeats only, but...check your SL settings. I've had updates in the past that changed all of mine from "first run" to "both".


Yes there is. You have the choice of First Run, Repeats, or Both. What the R15 does not have that the DirecTivo's had is the option for All (Including Duplicates).

- Merg


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Dohh! :icon_dumm 

I new that, too!


----------



## Bud33 (Jan 26, 2006)

qwerty said:


> There's no setting for repeats only, but...check your SL settings. I've had updates in the past that changed all of mine from "first run" to "both".


I checked, and all my SL's were and still are set to first run.


----------



## flynlr (Jan 21, 2006)

while ff sometimes it wont stop when hitting pause or stop . this never happened before./ 1184 kinda sucks


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

bsprague said:


> This seems random, but after awhile it stops working. A "reset" restores the functions. This seems to be going on since the last software release. It seems to happen when my wife wants me to hear something she has to say and presses the pause button. The screen shows the progress tape with the pause symbol on the right, but it does not stop. Pressing the pause button again to release the pause causes the progress tape to show the play symbol and then disappear.
> 
> Then the other functions stop working too. Pressing the FF or RR a few times can cause the screen to freeze.
> 
> ...


Update: My issue seems limited to when watching a long show that is still recording. Example: Today Show is three hours long and starts at 7 am. If we start watching it at 8 am and want to pause after 45 minutes it balks. The pop up displays saying it recieved the signal from the remote but it continues to play. It is still unpredictable in that it sometimes pauses and sometimes does not.

I have had no issues with watching shows that are fully and completely recorded.


----------

